# Eclipse: Sicht gesucht.



## peterfarge (12. Jun 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe ein bißchen an Eclipse herumgespielt und nun ist die wichtigste Sicht weg: Die Sicht wo die Projekte zu Paketen verzweigen, die Pakete zu Klassen und die Klassen zu Methoden/Deklarationen. Momentan habe ich nur den Navigator, die Gliederung und den Paketexplorer. Was ich aber benötige ist eine Sicht wo Gliederung und Navigator verschmolzen sind. Wie heißt diese Sicht?


Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## AlArenal (12. Jun 2006)

Der Package Explorer? (Alt+Shift+Q, P)


----------



## peterfarge (12. Jun 2006)

Den Package Explorer habe ich schon. Dort wird die Hierachie aber nur bis zur Klasse xyz.java aufgelößt. Was mich aber brennend interessiert ist welche Methoden in dieser Klasse deklariert sind. Momentan muß ich die Klasse aufmachen und dann auf Gliederung gehen um diese Information zu sehen.


----------



## AlArenal (12. Jun 2006)

Dann musst du nen anderen Package Explorer haben als ich 
Allerdings benutze ich den dafür eh nicht, sondern nutze den Outline View, anstatt ewig alles manuell auf- und zuklappen zu müssen.


----------



## peterfarge (12. Jun 2006)

Edit: Falscher Ansatz.


----------



## peterfarge (12. Jun 2006)

Edit: Falscher Ansatz.


----------



## peterfarge (12. Jun 2006)

Ich bin der Lösung meines Problems etwas näher gekommen. Eclipse ist nicht verkonfiguriert. Ich hatte letzte Woche die Bibliothek JGraph importiert. Bei meinen anderen Projekten kann ich die xyz.java Dateien im Projekt-Explorer aufklappen. Nur die Dateien im Example Ordner kann ich nicht kompilieren oder starten. Woran liegt das?


----------



## AlArenal (12. Jun 2006)

peterfarge hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur die Dateien im Example Ordner kann ich nicht kompilieren oder starten. Woran liegt das?



Geh mal in die Projekteinstellungen und füge den Examples-Ordner dem Projekt als Source-Ordner hinzu.


----------



## peterfarge (12. Jun 2006)

Vielen Vielen Dank. Jetzt habe ich endlich ein paar Kompilierfehler ;-)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wie kann ich die Spracheinstellungen in Eclipse ändern? In Windows ist normal die Deutsche Tastatur eingestellt. In Eclipse scheint es aber die Englische zu sein. Auf "z" scheibt "y".


----------



## AlArenal (12. Jun 2006)

Bist du sicher, dass du IMMER ein englisches Tastaturlayout in Eclipse hast? Ich hatte mit älteren Versionen schonmal das Phänomen, dass zwischendurch sich irgendwas von selbst verstellte und man Eclipse neu starten musste...


----------



## peterfarge (12. Jun 2006)

Du hast Recht. Nach dem Neustart ist jetzt wieder die Deutsche Tastatur eingestellt.

Vielen Dank 

Peter


----------



## SamHotte (12. Jun 2006)

Du kannst unter Windows auch einfach mal mit 'Shift-Alt' zwischen englischer und deutscher Tastaturbelegung hin- und herwechseln, das drückt man schon mal unabsichtlich ...


----------

